# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  Deep Deuce Summary

## Pete

Blue = Complete  |  Yellow = Proposed   |   Pink = Under Construction

Click on project name to go to full Wiki article and discussion.
*213 N. Central Apartments*[toc]no[/toc]
*Address:* 213 N. Central
*Status:* complete
*Owner:* 
*Cost:* 
*Architect:* 
*Start Date:* 
*Finish Date:* 1948
*Contractor:* 
*Height in Feet / Floors:* 2 stories
*Sq. Feet:* 4,230
*Acreage:* .0666
*Other:* 6 apartments










*Aloft Hotel*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=Hotels
|category3=Tall Buildings
|category4=Current
|
|project=Aloft Hotel
|address=128 NE 2nd
|status=under construction
|owner=Jim Thompson
|cost=$18,000,000
|architect=TAP Architecture
|start=2011
|finish=2013
|contractor=
|height=7 story; 85 feet
|sq. feet=118,200
|acerage=
|other=130 suites, 3 restaurants, 12,000 sf street-level retail + coffee shop
|
|image=
|
[table="width: 1000, align: center"]
[/template]


*Block 42*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=Housing
|category3=
|category4=
|
|project=
|address=NE 4th & Stiles
|status=Complete
|owner=
|cost=$12 Million
|architect=HSE
|start=
|finish=2/2008
|contractor=
|height=5 Floors
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=42 units (condos)
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Brownstones at Maywood Park*[category=]Deep Deuce[/category]
[category=]Housing[/category]



[toc]no[/toc]
*Address:* NE 3rd & Oklahoma
*Status:* partially complete
*Owner:* Garret & Co.
*Cost:* 
*Architect:* TAP Architecture
*Start Date:* 
*Finish Date:* 2008
*Contractor:* 
*Height in Feet / Floors:* 
*Sq. Feet:* 
*Acreage:* 
*Other:* 20 units built, another 25 planned





*Calvary Baptist Church*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=Office Buildings
|category3=Churches
|category4=Current
|
|project=Calvary Baptist Church
|address=300 N. Walnut Ave.
|status=under construction
|owner=Daniel and Joy Davis
|cost=$700,000 purchase, unknown renovations ($1+ mil)
|architect=Moda Architecture
|start=
|finish=1921
|contractor=
|height=3 floors
|sq. feet=22,788
|acerage=.64
|other=Law office + historic sanctuary to have community use
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Central Avenue Villas*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=Housing
|category3=
|category4=
|
|project=Central Avenue Villas
|address=444 N. Central Avenue (NE 4th/Central Ave.)
|status=complete
|owner=
|cost=
|architect=TAP Architecture
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=3 stories
|sq. feet=
|acreage=
|other=30 residential condos
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Clark Building*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=Housing
|category3=Office Buildings
|category4=Current
|
|project=
|address=16 NE 2nd
|status=complete
|owner=
|cost=$2 Million
|architect=
|start=
|finish=2013
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=Private residence plus space for lease
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Deep Deuce Apartments*[category=]Housing[/category]
[category=]Deep Deuce[/category]



[toc]no[/toc]
*Address:* 314 NE 2nd
*Status:* complete
*Owner:* 
*Cost:* 
*Architect:* 
*Start Date:* 
*Finish Date:* 2001
*Contractor:* 
*Height in Feet / Floors:* 
*Sq. Feet:* 292,499
*Acreage:* 7.17
*Other:* 294 apartments





*Firehouse Townhome*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=
|category3=
|category4=Current
|
|project=
|address=319 NE 1st
|status=Proposed
|owner=Ron Walters
|cost=$800,000
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=4,500
|acerage=
|other=
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*The Hill*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=Housing
|category3=Current
|category4=
|
|project=
|address=Area bounded by Russell Perry Ave, 2nd Street, I-235
|status=
|owner=William Canfield
|cost=$75 million 
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=157 units / (32 built) now breaking ground on next 18 units + clubhouse
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Level East*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=Housing
|category3=Current
|category4=
|
|project=Level East
|address=NE 3rd & Walnut
|status=Proposed
|owner=Richard McKown
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=Apartments
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Level Urban Apartments*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=Housing
|category3=Current
|category4=Buildings with Retail Space
|
|project=Level Urban Apartments
|address=123 NE 2nd
Block bounded by NE 2nd/3rd/Walnut/Oklahoma
|status=Complete
|owner=Richard McKown
|cost=$24 million 
|architect=AHMM (UK)
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=4-story
|sq. feet=
|acerage=2.62
|other=222 units, Native Roots grocery store, parking garage
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Lofts at Deep Deuce*[toc]no[/toc]
*Address:* 219 N. Central Ave.
*Status:* complete
*Owner:* 
*Cost:* 
*Architect:* 
*Start Date:* 
*Finish Date:* 
*Contractor:* 
*Height in Feet / Floors:* 
*Sq. Feet:* 9,760
*Acreage:* .0978
*Other:* 12 apartments
WKSY Lounge
Deep Deuce Wine





*Lofts at Maywood Park*[template=]
development
|category1=Housing
|category2=Deep Deuce
|category3=
|category4=
|
|project=
|address=1 NE 2nd
|status=Complete
|owner=Ron Bradshaw
|cost=$14,000,000
|architect=HSE
|start=2009
|finish=2010
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=56 condominiums, street-level retail
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Maywood Apartments*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=Housing
|category3=Current
|category4=
|
|project=Maywood Apartments 
|address=425 N. Oklahoma Ave. 
|status=under construction
|owner=Ron Bradshaw
|cost=$12 million
|architect= Jack C. Irwin (Dallas)
|start=
|finish=
|contractor= NE Construction
|height=4-story
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=139 apartments + parking garage
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Maywood Apartments Phase II*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=Housing
|category3=Current
|category4=
|
|project=Maywood Apartments  Phase II
|address=NE 4th and Oklahoma Ave.
|status=Proposed
|owner=Ron Bradshaw
|cost=$20 Million
|architect=GTF Architects
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=4 floors
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=160 units + parking garage+ retail
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Maywood Flatiron*[template=]
development
|category1=Buildings with Retail Space
|category2=Deep Deuce
|category3=
|category4=
|
|project=
|address= Triangle bounded by NE 4th, Harrison & Oklahoma
|status=proposed
|owner=Red Rock Distributing
|cost=
|architect=AHMM
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Maywood Park Flats*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=Housing
|category3=Current
|category4=
|
|project=Maywood Park Flats
|address=14 NE 3rd
|status=Proposed
|owner=Ron Bradshaw
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=4 stories
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=6 condominiums
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Meinders Project*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=
|category3=Current
|category4=
|
|project=Meinders Project
|address=NE 4th & Walnut
|status=Proposed
|owner=Robert Meinders
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=1.04
|other=Retail with upstairs apartment
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Mosaic*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=Housing
|category3=Current
|category4=
|
|project=Mosiac
|address=NE 3rd & Oklahoma
|status=Proposed
|owner=Richard McKown
|cost=
|architect=AHMM
|start=Mid 2013
|finish=Mid 2014
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=97 Apartments (64x 1-bed, 33x 2-bed) , 155 parking spaces 
(140 within site, plus 15 additional spaces on street)
1,100 square feet retail space
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*SpringHill Suites*[template=]
development
|category1=Deep Deuce
|category2=Hotels
|category3=Current
|category4=
|
|project=Mosiac
|address=NE 1st & Russel Perry
|status=Proposed
|owner=Atul Patel
|cost=$4.8 million
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=6 floors
|sq. feet=77,538
|acerage=.6
|other=115 rooms, small indoor pool
|
|image=
|
[/template]

----------


## Pete

Comprehensive updates to this summary.

Will be doing these for all districts over the next few weeks.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I am not sure if this is the appropriate place to put this, but I'll give it a try. Kevin Durant buys home in Deep Deuce | News OK

----------

